
Scaling HotOrNot.com - nostrademons
http://www.webtechniques.com/archives/2001/05/hong/
======
jwecker
Looks like it would've been an ideal situation for using the filesystem rather
than an RDBMS at all, or at most berkeleyDB. Certain programming habits die
hard.

